# A Fish Video To Enjoy as Alberto Passes



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Pulled together some footage from recent trip to kill time as Alberto turns up the Gulf this weekend. Everybody stay safe, not a good Memorial Day for being on the water, that is for sure.

http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=824


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Bill Me said:


> Pulled together some footage from recent trip to kill time as Alberto turns up the Gulf this weekend. Everybody stay safe, not a good Memorial Day for being on the water, that is for sure.
> 
> http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=824


It was a nice day for sure! Look forward to headed out with you guys again soon!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Pretty seas and nice fish!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bill outstanding video, I love that boat!!!!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Great video, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice Video !!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thx. Fun trip


----------



## JRBarton (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice video! Do you guys do the majority of your filming with GoPro's or a combination of other cameras as well?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

All that video was on a GoPro session and a GoPro hero (real early addition). The session is the better quality of those two. I also use iPhone a lot and it’s pretty darned good.


----------

